# Rescue cat flossy in labour



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

the cat rescued on wednesday is in labour-feeding the poorly kittens while keeping an eye on flossy


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

All paws crossed here for you CG and Flossy. Hope it all goes smoothly.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

first baby born- white with a bit of ginger 19:18


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

wow you got her just in time..wow!


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

Wow i'm a great grandma again.


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

cats galore said:


> first baby born- white with a bit of ginger 19:18


no 2 born 7.26
white with more ginger than the first


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

j4nfr4n said:


> no 2 born 7.26


colour???


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> colour???


Wite again with more ginger than the first


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

no 3 lot of ginger little white :thumbup1:
no 3 7.36


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Gosh - thick & fast!


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2013)

Wowzas!
Babies sound beautiful! 
Congratulations Grandma


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

The two remaining kittens from the other litter are just being syringe fed while waiting for more to be born 
one has jumped into the jug of milk
now one has piddled on her foot must be feeling better
next one been born 8 pm another white and ginger :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2013)

j4nfr4n said:


> The two remaining kittens from the other litter are just being syringe fed while waiting for more to be born
> one has jumped into the jug of milk
> now one has piddled on her foot must be feeling better
> next one been born 8 pm another white and ginger :thumbup1:


This is so exciting!! I actually can't wait for photo's


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

she's pushin again


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2013)

j4nfr4n said:


> she's pushin again


I'm going for 7 kittens


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

no 5 born 8.13
think its black and white yes it is


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

i can hear them mewing down the phone


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Always a good sign when a kitten piddles on your foot. 
Early evening labour, lucky you, bet i have another 3am delivery.
These kittens are coming quick, keep up the good work CG, sorry i couldnt answer the phone was at work. xx


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Always a good sign when a kitten piddles on your foot.
> Early evening labour, lucky you, bet i have another 3am delivery.
> These kittens are coming quick, keep up the good work CG, sorry i couldnt answer the phone was at work. xx


sal said she thought that must have been the case


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

we are not allowed to take calls whilst riding, boss says its dangerous, i dont think it is, i manage to fall off anyway 

Ok, well i told CG yesterday to expect 5 kittens, so no more than that please, ive never been right yet so there is a first for everything.


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> we are not allowed to take calls whilst riding, boss says its dangerous, i dont think it is, i manage to fall off anyway
> 
> Ok, well i told CG yesterday to expect 5 kittens, so no more than that please, ive never been right yet so there is a first for everything.


sorry but she is panting again so you might be wrong again


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

no 6 born 8.29
think its a tortie


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Hope Flossy and her babies are doing well.

well done CG for rescuing these poor girls and their babies....what a inspiration you are to everyone on here


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm gonna pitch in for 8 kitties. Although I hope not thats a lot for poor Flossy.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

The black & white might turn into a tortie - that happened to me!


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> we are not allowed to take calls whilst riding, boss says its dangerous, i dont think it is, i manage to fall off anyway
> 
> Ok, well i told CG yesterday to expect 5 kittens, so no more than that please, ive never been right yet so there is a first for everything.


Same as me, i'm forever falling off


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

the secretary is having to leave now so Sal will keep you all updated
its hardwork being a great grandma this many times


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2013)

j4nfr4n said:


> the secretary is having to leave now so Sal will keep you all updated
> its hardwork being a great grandma this many times


Aw! I was getting right into this thread


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i'll keep popping on don't worry


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2013)

cats galore said:


> i'll keep popping on don't worry


*sits and twiddles thumbs*


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

CG plug her up, shes had more than enough bless her.
I honestly dont know how you do it, hand rearing one litter, labour with another, what a diamond you are saving all these cats and babies, puts me to shame.

Thankyou so much for the rescue food aswell, off to give you green blob now for being amazing.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

right, haven't got long before i carry on with feeding but for now there are 6 kittens and there maybe 1 more to come. four are a mixture of ginger and white, one is black and white (unless any ginger appears as it dries out and one is a torti (looks like trouble)
in between making sure flossy gave birth ok, i have been syringe feeding the two kittens from the other litter and syringe feeding a poorly guinea pig - don't think my piggy will be with me by morning.
i'll take a look through this thread tomorrow or later tonight if get chance, but wanted to say thankyou for all your support, but now you all need to decide who needs to have a new kitten in their lives, there are lots to choose from


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> CG plug her up, shes had more than enough bless her.
> I honestly dont know how you do it, hand rearing one litter, labour with another, what a diamond you are saving all these cats and babies, puts me to shame.
> 
> Thankyou so much for the rescue food aswell, off to give you green blob now for being amazing.


you do far more than me CC and all the time too, not just occasionally


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

a quick photo of first born, i'll get plenty tomorrow to show you sorry but i took others but they are too dark, this was the best and it's not very good i'm afraid


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Well done CG :thumbup1: and Flossy :thumbup1: Hope all of the babies are doing well and your two little fluffies stay strong.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

thankyou lynn. they all appear to be feeding well and Flossy is washing them lots. she certainly didn't keep us waiting like tabitha did this time last year.
the fluffies are sleeping for now but will be back up in no time for more feeds i'm sure. i just pray they can stay strong enough to make it


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2013)

Oh Goodness, what a stunner


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

the torti looks lovely. she is in blocks of black, ginger and white rather than the colours being blended (if you know what i mean)


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

The kittens are still with you CG so you are doing a great job with them, i hope they make it but as they say each day they will get stronger and have a better chance.

Dont tempt me with any kittens, i have enough now thankyou and a tortie no way, they have far too much energy for me to keep up with them.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Torties , did you say torties lol ..... How can anyone not resist , those naughty mares lol .... to be honest , i have 2 .... one is an absolute mare , makes/ does trouble then runs , when caught out "who me im innocent " . the other is very submissive , and affectionate .....they are delights to own , i have always had a tort be it a moggy or my 2 coonie girls ..... Looking forward to seeing the brood ..... when they are all settled ...


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Glad all went well, she looked quite large from the other thread


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

a couple of photos of flossy and her babies. all doing well and flossy is a very content mom. two of the white and ginger are pale ginger, like an apricot sort of colour, very pretty. the other two babies being hand reared are still with me. everyday they keep going makes them stronger hopefully.http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/flossy/IMG_19181_zps5a756fff.jpg.html]
http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/flossy/IMG_19171_zpse94da7b7.jpg.html]


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh my, what stunning kittens. xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Oh my, what stunning kittens. xx


trouble is i really can't keep any of these ones


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I want to keep all kittens aswell but it comes to a stage where enough is enough, they will find great homes dont worry.
You may even of had enough when they are all climbing your curtains.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

cats galore said:


> the torti looks lovely. she is in blocks of black, ginger and white rather than the colours being blended (if you know what i mean)


That's what usually happens with tortie & white - it's torties with no white or only a tiny bit that are mingled. I love tortie & white, and saw a lilac tortie & white once which was beautiful. Cinnamon tortie & white would be as well, maybe fawn tortie & white would be too pale. Dunno, need to see one!


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

Well done Sal and your other nurse May must'nt forget her 
They are beautiful aren't i a lucky G-Grandma


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Lovely kittens, very attractive. Hopefully people in your area love ginger & white or white & ginger cats and you won't hate trouble finding them homes.

The tortie & white reminds me of Koi Carp - I believe the Japanese love this colouring on carp, and cats! Google leads me to believe that it's called mi-ki in cats.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Beautifully marked kittens, wonderful the bottle feeders are still doing well too


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Well done CG Flossy is looking to be a lovely mum with all the furries. Oh well i'm glad I was guessing wrong with 8 kitties which is probably a good thing lol.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

GingerJasper said:


> Well done CG Flossy is looking to be a lovely mum with all the furries. Oh well i'm glad I was guessing wrong with 8 kitties which is probably a good thing lol.


yeah it probably is good. with my own 14 cats, then the two kittens if they survive and then these 6 kittens and flossy my house will be chaos anyway


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

I honestly take my hat off to you CG. Its takes dedication to look after a cat but to have has many loved and spoilt cats and you do then to take on rescues as well. You truly have a good heart and pure spirit.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2013)

They're beautiful! Mum included


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

A job well done :thumbsup: - lovely mum and kittens.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Flossy and her babies are gorgeous, well done xxx_


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

A lovely litter of pretty kittens :001_wub: - their markings make them look like little cows


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i've got 5 minutes spare while this poorly baby sleeps so thought i'd give a quick update on Flossy and her babies. it's quite sad really that i've not paid much attention to her today as my mind has been elsewhere
flossy and the 6 babies are doing really well. thank god i got her away from that house when i did. i expect these new babies would have ended up in the same situation as the ones i've lost.
i weighed them all this morning and got the following good weights:
1st - 129g ginger with spots
2nd - 131g black and white
3rd - 111g tortie, smallest in litter, same as with tabitha's. the torti was the smallest
4th - 122g ginger head and white back
5th - 118g ginger head and back
6th - 116g ginger with diagonal stripe on back
these weights are actually around half the weight of the other litter that were 3 weeks old. just shows how tiny these poorly babies are/were


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank god you did get this girl before she had her kittens, now they have a chance of a healthy life.
Good weights aswell.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

sorry forgot to add another photo on my last post. i haven't managed to get any individual ones yet


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Well done CG ... Your a star ... Fab weights don't think you will have any problems with this litter 

Sending vibes for the other babies ... Am sure they will make a full recovery in your hands


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Cosmills said:


> Well done CG ... Your a star ... Fab weights don't think you will have any problems with this litter
> 
> Sending vibes for the other babies ... Am sure they will make a full recovery in your hands


there's only one left now i'm afraid and i doubt she'll make it through the night. it is hurting so much to see this, but at least they were loved by me if only for a few days. i think i need miracle vibes for the remaining baby


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Flossy and her babies look so contented,you're a "legend" (as my Daughter would say)

R.I.P to the little ones that didn't make it.
xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2013)

cats galore said:


> ther's only one left now i'm afraid and i doubt she'll make it through the night. it is hurting so much to see this, but at least they were loved by me if only for a few days. i think i need miracle vibes for the remaining baby


Oh my goodness! I am crying at this 
RIP to the babies who have passed away, come on little one, keep fighting treasure<3


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

CG , I don't know what to say so heartbreaking for you to go through this :sad:..... Miracles do happen , sadly i don't think there will be any , however sending love and hope to the little remaining one ..... and if not then peace and a swift passing ........ They will all be together at the bridge , running free .... You have done a fabulous thing CG ....... Don't ever give up hope ..........


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

cats galore said:


> there's only one left now i'm afraid and i doubt she'll make it through the night. it is hurting so much to see this, but at least they were loved by me if only for a few days. i think i need miracle vibes for the remaining baby


So sorry you've lost another, you've done so much for them and at least gave them a chance. Fingers crossed for the remaining girl


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2013)

Gently checking in to see how the little bab is doing<3


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

AnimalObsessed said:


> Gently checking in to see how the little bab is doing<3


just letting you know that i have updated the thread below about Faith, the poorly kitten 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-heal...-cats-kittens-so-poorly-7.html#post1063129907


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Just catching up - didn't realise Flossie had already had her babies. Looking lovely and the ginger/white ones look a bit like Aelfred from behind. Hope they are better behaved!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

a quick picture of a very cute little naughty torti. this one is already showing torti traits. she's off all over the place on her own


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Jonescat said:


> Just catching up - didn't realise Flossie had already had her babies. Looking lovely and the ginger/white ones look a bit like Aelfred from behind. Hope they are better behaved!


i got her out of that hell hole just in time thankfully. she arrived at my house on wednesday night and had the kittens on friday night. if she had given birth at that house i'm sure the kittens would have suffered the same as Faith and her brothers and sisters


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

cats galore said:


> a quick picture of a very cute little naughty torti. this one is already showing torti traits. she's off all over the place on her own


It really is an attractive litter,i think the white with ginger ones are called a van pattern.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_aww bless them ,they are all so pretty, fingers crossed they all find loving homes when they are older. Your doing a fantastic job looking after them all.xxxxxxxxx_


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

another photo of the kittens so you can see the markings better. they certainly like their milk and are piling the weight on. Flossy is a good mom and has even given Faith a good wash tonight. such a shame Faith it too weak to feed from her as i'm sure Flossy would let herhttp://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/flossy/IMG_19721_zps7701e8d9.jpg.html]


----------



## Xanthia (Jul 6, 2013)

Can you maybe put Faith with Flossy when Flossy's kittens are sleeping so she doesnt have to compete with them?


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Xanthia said:


> Can you maybe put Faith with Flossy when Flossy's kittens are sleeping so she doesnt have to compete with them?


she still isn't strong enough. i have to force her to feed with the syringe she's not too good at the moment. refusing all feeds but i'm not giving up


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

after all the upset and devastation of losing every single kitten from Daisy's litter i now need to be grateful that Flossy's kittens seem to be doing really well. thank god i got them here in time. anyway, thought i'd share a couple of photos with you all if you don't mind of the kittens and Flossy. this evening Flossy has decided she likes the raw food i make for the cats and tucked in to the tub i had got out for them all. she is so thin - her back end measures about 1" across, so hopefully the raw will help build her up and give her strength to continue caring for her babies. she even looked after Faith yesterday, just for a few minutes, and gave her a good wash. if only Faith had been strong enough to carry on i'm sure Flossy would have taken care of her with her own babies. the last photo is of Flossy washing baby Faith
http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/flossy/IMG_19791_zps2a09185d.jpg.html]
http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/flossy/IMG_19751_zps946d5632.jpg.html]
http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/flossy/IMG_19661_zps03e50e84.jpg.html]
http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/flossy/IMG_19731_zps58ab820a.jpg.html]


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Beautiful kittens, mum will soon put her weight on with the raw feeding, you can also give mum vitamin paste if you wanted to just to boost things along, kittens look healthy and really well.

Well done CG. xx


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Such a good looking bunch, that last photo with Faith is just precious.

Excellent she's liking the raw, it'll be the best thing for her.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Wow hun, those kittens are sooo precious and just to echo SC that last pic is just lovely!

Well done to Mum and definitely to you xxxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

How is Flossy hun, hope all went well and she has synulox.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

That last pic made me cry.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i'm afraid we've been to the vets today with Flossy and the kittens. everyone of them have cat flu. they have all been treated and i've been told to watch their weight as they will probably need topping up - my vet told me they will get very snuffly and may not feed properly


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Sending love and hugs ((()))


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh CG, more tough times for you.
I am glad that she is eating the raw, I am convinced that these starving little mums instinctively recognise that it is just what they need to be able to produce good milk. She will soon start to gain condition and I pray that all the babies come through the flu.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Paddypaws said:


> Oh CG, more tough times for you.
> I am glad that she is eating the raw, I am convinced that these starving little mums instinctively recognise that it is just what they need to be able to produce good milk. She will soon start to gain condition and I pray that all the babies come through the flu.


tbh, i don't know if my head can cope with losing more at the moment. this last week has been so hard, it's like someone ripped my heart out when the babies starting dying. when little Faith died, i was just simply a mess. i had only had them here for a matter of days but they made such a huge impact on me. all i can say is it is devastating


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_oh no !!!!! not cat flu...... i was just going to say how well the kittens looked,nice little plump kittens,then i read about them having cat flu and my heart hit the floor, i hope and pray they all pull through,for your sake as much as theres, have everything crossed again CG, sending hugs and positive vibes.xxxx_


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

I can only echo everyone else Sal and hope that they pull through, I know kittens are most at danger from it but I have all my fingers, toes...and everyone elses toes and fingers crossed for you, big hugs sweets, here if you need me xxxxxxx


----------

